# mental health forum



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 23, 2010)

There are many people on this board that suffer from mental health problems. It would be nice if there was a forum where we could talk about our conditions, resources or websites that help, and what works for us.


----------



## DrC (May 23, 2010)

I think that would be okay, but I think they should call it the Psychology forum instead.


----------



## ms.blue (May 23, 2010)

I would like a forum like that here also


----------



## Mitre (May 23, 2010)

great idea


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes it is. I was coming in here to create a similar thread.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 14, 2010)

I love this idea. Many members also have friends or family who deal with mental health problems on the daily basis. I think it's important that there is somewhere we can talk about those issues since it still seems to be "taboo" in our society, especially African American communities. It would be great for learning about mental health, accepting those who have mental health problems, and supporting each other.


----------



## Minx (Jun 14, 2010)

As a clinician-in-training (2nd year MSW grad student) I would love to see a forum like this.

Minx


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 14, 2010)

Absolutely! I am 100% interested!


----------



## Enyo (Jun 14, 2010)

You know I'd be there with a vengeance!



THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> I think that would be okay, but I think they should call it the Psychology forum instead.



Why?


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 14, 2010)

Great idea..................


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you so very much for this.  It would feel great to talk to my 'peers' rather than some snooty psychiatrist who looks down on me.  I know I still need to see an M.D., but to have peer support would be the best.  I was going to a peer group here in Dallas but they were so unorganized, it made me crazy and was actually detrimental to me.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 15, 2010)

displacedcreole said:


> Thank you so very much for this.  It would feel great to talk to my 'peers' rather than some snooty psychiatrist who looks down on me.  I know I still need to see an M.D., but to have peer support would be the best.  I was going to a peer group here in Dallas but they were so unorganized, it made me crazy and was actually detrimental to me.



No pun intended on the crazy part, right? : )

Yeah, peer support is the best. Many have told me they learn more from peers than their own doctors.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree there are so many issues and I dont quite feel comfortable talking about it in OT

Is there a way we can maybe make the mental health forum section private but you would have to specially register to access it, kind of like napp? I would love to discuss some things but...yeah you know


----------



## Enyo (Jun 16, 2010)

Mane, do you mind telling me why? It's not as if your name is displayed, so I'm not sure why folks are nervous to post.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like a nice idea. I already frequent a student forum which has somewhere I can talk about my issues with depression, but if this site makes a better forum, then I'm all for it


----------



## NaturalPath (Jun 16, 2010)

Enyo said:


> Mane, do you mind telling me why? It's not as if your name is displayed, so I'm not sure why folks are nervous to post.



I know but the possibility of having ignorant folks come into the thread or taking what we say into RT kind if makes me weary.

Im always concerned about what people think of me and I never know if anyone I know is a member of the forum


----------



## Enyo (Jun 16, 2010)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> I know but the possibility of having ignorant folks come into the thread or taking what we say into RT kind if makes me weary.
> 
> Im always concerned about what people think of me and I never know if anyone I know is a member of the forum



I gotcha. Totally understandable.


----------



## bridgeback2life (Jun 16, 2010)

I support this idea 100 per cent.


----------



## Ozma (Jun 16, 2010)

If numbers help to get this thread going, I would like to petition for a Mental Health Forum, also.


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Jun 16, 2010)

Ozma said:


> If numbers help to get this thread going, I would like to petition for a Mental Health Forum, also.


 
 me too also


----------



## Thiends (Jun 17, 2010)

I support this idea.  I really hope that the forum is added.

You should post this thread in off-topic too, because few people frequent the suggestions forum. I am sure plenty of people would support this idea, if they knew it had been proposed. I learned of this thread only because of Enyo's post in the "What's My Diagnosis, Doc?" thread in off-topic.


----------



## Supervixen (Jun 17, 2010)

I totally support the Mental Health forum idea.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmm. Seeing as two ladies just warned me about the viciousness of this forum, perhaps it should be locked. I feel sad that it might need to be done, but if it gives you all a place to talk and feel safe then I am all for it. I'm just anxious to help.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmmm.  I don't know about this.  The nature of the board leans toward the 'attiduninal', which may not be the best environment to share sensitive information.  I don't know about the mechanics of it, but someone mentioned a closed forum, right?  That might not be so 

Also, we need more people.

Not to be a Debbie Downer or anything.

(no pun intended, ladies)


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 19, 2010)

from an ethical stand point I have to warn against untrained people giving out advice about mental health. Not to say that the forum couldn't be a resource to point people in the right direction to get professional help, but there is a big risk that we will get some backyard psychology a' la Lucy from the Peanuts. So this thread could be more harm than good, but hopefully we don't have people trying to falsely diagnosis others, but rather suggest some ways to get help. (I took a whole class last semester on the ethics of psychology...comes with major I suppose)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 19, 2010)

I would LOVE to have a mental health forum here!!! And i think that it should have a password or something to have access to it. I currebtly visit another forum which is a mental health forum when i need to talk about my disorder and its ups and downs


----------



## Enyo (Jun 19, 2010)

ThePerfectScore said:


> from an ethical stand point I have to warn against untrained people giving out advice about mental health. Not to say that the forum couldn't be a resource to point people in the right direction to get professional help, but there is a big risk that we will get some backyard psychology a' la Lucy from the Peanuts. So this thread could be more harm than good, but hopefully we don't have people trying to falsely diagnosis others, but rather suggest some ways to get help. (I took a whole class last semester on the ethics of psychology...comes with major I suppose)



I was under the impression that it would have rules just like any other forum. We could easily base them of off other peer-support group rules. And like both peer groups and forums, I expect that it will be moderated.

You can get bad advice pretty much anywhere. I've seen horrible advice on pretty much every website and forum that I've been on. The trick is good mods that make sure everyone sticks to the rules.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 19, 2010)

THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> I think that would be okay, but I think they should call it *the Psychology forum* instead.


 

This sounds more like a classerplexed. 

I think the Mental Health Forum would be better because ppl are coming to get things out their heads and relate to other people who are suffering as well as be a source of encouragement.....the other forum i visit has rules against telling ppl you are a physician and always warns against self-diagnosis....yet you can ask questions and tell your experiences and whats on your mind...its really nice....and i think if ppl see a mental health forum not only would they find that we are not weak minded people because it takes a strng person to live with a mental illness and not commit suicide.....but they would better understand us.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jun 20, 2010)

You all DEF. have my support for this forum. Very much needed. I love the idea about a locked forum too. I've been told by several people that some posters can be pretty viscious on this forum. 

The last thing I want is for someone to bring something sensitive that I've shared in the mental forum and throw it in my face in another post elsewhere. I dont need the drama. So yeah...if we get this forum *fingers crossed* can it please be locked/password protected?


----------



## Enyo (Jun 20, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> This sounds more like a classerplexed



It really does!



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> You all DEF. have my support for this forum. Very much needed. I love the idea about a locked forum too. I've been told by several people that some posters can be pretty viscious on this forum.
> 
> The last thing I want is for someone to bring something sensitive that I've shared in the mental forum and throw it in my face in another post elsewhere. I dont need the drama. So yeah...if we get this forum *fingers crossed* can it please be locked/password protected?



I find it really sad. People are such jerk sometimes. Oh well.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jun 21, 2010)

Didnt know we could have subforums here (nail forum)

this would be a great addition as a sub forum to the health forum


----------



## beverly (Jun 21, 2010)

We the administration have decided that we will no longer add any more forums or categories. I regret any inconvenience.


----------

